# Bag big enough for whole belly



## nursewizzle (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey all, I picked up 3 pork bellies today at Costco, all between 10-11 pounds. Where would one find bags big enough to fit a whole belly?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2018)

Good luck.  I had to cut my bellies to fit 2.5 gallon bags


----------



## nursewizzle (Apr 18, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Good luck.  I had to cut my bellies to fit 2.5 gallon bags


Were you able to fit a half belly in the 2.5 gallon bag?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 18, 2018)

nursewizzle said:


> Were you able to fit a half belly in the 2.5 gallon bag?



Nope.   Had to cut in 1/3.  But my bellies was 20 lbs each


----------



## motocrash (Apr 18, 2018)

Dunno what kind of plastic these are made out of...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 18, 2018)

You can use a trash bag they come in all sizes. Just have to be careful to seal them good so marinade doesn't leak out. If dry curing its not as hard but still the seal can leak. Never tried it but maybe you could even vac seal them. Although I guess they won't fit the sealer.

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Apr 18, 2018)

Well that sad face was supposed to show huge zipper bags that you fill (normally comforters and such) and vacuum out.
I'll try again...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 18, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> *You can use a trash bag* they come in all sizes. Just have to be careful to seal them good so marinade doesn't leak out. If dry curing its not as hard but still the seal can leak. Never tried it but maybe you could even vac seal them.
> 
> Warren



The only thing with using a trash bag... make certain it's not a scented one or any other additives ...


----------



## cueinco (Apr 18, 2018)

At Home Depot / Lowes they sell "Ziploc Big Bags". They are in the area where they have storage bins, etc. They are 10 gallon bags. Supposedly, they are made out of the exact same material as the 2 gallon Ziploc bags that we all use. As someone pointed out, the bags are normally advertised for storing comforters, pillows, etc. However, they are supposedly food safe and a much better, but more expensive, option than garbage bags.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2018)

May I ask why you don't want to cut the belly into 3rd's.
I don't see any advantage in leaving it whole.
Especially when it comes to slicing it up.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 19, 2018)

jckdanls 07 said:


> The only thing with using a trash bag... make certain it's not a scented one or any other additives ...



For sure good point but then again common sense.

Warren


----------



## biteme7951 (Apr 19, 2018)

Here is one option, there are others if you want to look around in the interweb. Any polyethelene bag made from virgin material and with out scents or other anti-microbial additives would be ok. (no post consumer recycled material). 


Barry.


----------



## Mauritius (Apr 20, 2018)

Turkey brining bags might be big enough, there are ones on Amazon that are over 2 feet.


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 24, 2018)

You definetly need to cut them up.  This also helps the brine get in there.  Plus if you use rib racks you can increase sq meat footage!  I can fit 6 full bellies in my Landmann 38 wide like this!


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 24, 2018)

I have 2 MES 40's. They will hold a full belly. I use unscented 13 gallon trash bags using dry cure and secure the bags with zip ties. The reason I do them whole is two fold. One is it saves time; I don't have to take time cutting the bellies up. Second, when slicing after smoking, you will lose 1-2 slices from each end, because they will shrink slightly. I don't want to lose 1-2 slices per belly as I normally smoke 16-18 bellies per month


----------



## nursewizzle (Apr 24, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> Second, when slicing after smoking, you will lose 1-2 slices from each end, because they will shrink slightly. I don't want to lose 1-2 slices per belly as I normally smoke 16-18 bellies per month



This is why I'd rather do them whole. Our first run we cut one belly into fourths, that was a lot of waste!


----------

